# new to me Logan 850



## jererp (Aug 16, 2013)

I just got home from picking up a Logan 850 from a small machine shop who's owner retired and is selling off everything he can. (His dad started the business right after WWII ...need to call him back to see if this is an original owner machine!) The machine was still under power, so I could try it out, and everything worked and seemed fairly tight considering it's age.  It came with the turret, double tool post cross slide, as well as the conventional compound cross slide and tailstock.  It doesn't have the quick change gear option, but did have the full set of change gears, as well as some misc. tool holders, centers, and drill chuck.   
On the negative, there was one tooth missing on the spindle bull gear (but it seemed to run OK....not sure about under load...feedback from anyone?), and the motor was not original, but a 3450 RPM 3 phase 1/2 horsepower motor.  Is anyone else running with this speed motor?  Looks like original motor speed was 1750 RPM. 
Also, looking for some input/recommendations on phase converters....this is all new to me.....will motor still reverse with 220 single phase run thru a phase converter? And if I go with the static phase converter, will I be underpowered?  I will listen to any recommendations on motors....I'm more of a mechanical guy!
It will be weeks before I get this up and running, since we had to disassemble to load in the bed of my pickup.....no hoist, fork truck, overhead crane available.....all already sold! So while the legs and motor stand are off, I think I will put a coat or two of machine tool gray on the castings to spruce things up.


----------



## drs23 (Aug 16, 2013)

jererp said:


> I just got home from picking up a Logan 850 from a small machine shop who's owner retired and is selling off everything he can. (His dad started the business right after WWII ...need to call him back to see if this is an original owner machine!) The machine was still under power, so I could try it out, and everything worked and seemed fairly tight considering it's age.  It came with the turret, double tool post cross slide, as well as the conventional compound cross slide and tailstock.  It doesn't have the quick change gear option, but did have the full set of change gears, as well as some misc. tool holders, centers, and drill chuck.
> On the negative, there was one tooth missing on the spindle bull gear (but it seemed to run OK....not sure about under load...feedback from anyone?), and the motor was not original, but a 3450 RPM 3 phase 1/2 horsepower motor.  Is anyone else running with this speed motor?  Looks like original motor speed was 1750 RPM.
> Also, looking for some input/recommendations on phase converters....this is all new to me.....will motor still reverse with 220 single phase run thru a phase converter? And if I go with the static phase converter, will I be underpowered?  I will listen to any recommendations on motors....I'm more of a mechanical guy!
> It will be weeks before I get this up and running, since we had to disassemble to load in the bed of my pickup.....no hoist, fork truck, overhead crane available.....all already sold! So while the legs and motor stand are off, I think I will put a coat or two of machine tool gray on the castings to spruce things up.



:worthless:


----------



## jererp (Aug 16, 2013)

OK....here's the pic from Craigslist ....haven't even gotten it out of my truck yet, but can post some more pics later.


----------



## yugami (Aug 17, 2013)

Interesting looking turret.  I got the hex turret with my 11" - interesting tool I need to spend the cash and get some tooling for to play with.  Makes short production runs possible.


Edit:  I should add that 1 missing tooth won't cause you any issues and can always be repaired later with some brazing and 2ndary work.


----------



## drs23 (Aug 17, 2013)

jererp said:


> View attachment 59008
> 
> 
> OK....here's the pic from Craigslist ....haven't even gotten it out of my truck yet, but can post some more pics later.



All righty then, this thread is now not worthless! 

Looks like a decent refurb on the the lathe. Wonder why they didn't do the chip pan and legs at that time? All in all, looks like a great score. Since you had to break it down anyway to get it into your basement, painting the pan and legs should be a piece of cake.

Good on ya, great score! Would I be too nosy to ask how much you paid for it? I know we all wanna know, ya know?


----------



## Rennkafer (Aug 17, 2013)

That's a nice looking lathe!  If you want to figure out its year of manufacture that info is on Logans website here:  http://www.lathe.com/ser-no.htm.


----------



## jererp (Aug 17, 2013)

I took a wire brush to the stand legs and chip pan, then 1st coat of paint on it this evening.  The lathe itself wasn't recently gone through. Just cleaned up and a coat of paint. He told me that for the last 20 yrs they had a wire brush mounted in the spindle, and were only using it to clean up tools for the bigger machines in their shop. He gave me machine brochures, parts list, etc.  Machine serial # is from late 1943.

I have a 110/220 1/3 HP motor that I think I will try out in lieu of getting a new 1/2 HP single phase motor or a phase inverter....at least initially.

Oh, as far as the price....I don't think it was a steal, but a fair price of $850.


----------



## jererp (Aug 27, 2013)

View attachment 59598


I put some paint on the stand, and also dis-assembled the motor stand and painted it as well.  I got it all assembled yesterday, and went out today and mounted a 1/3 HP 110V motor I had laying around and fired it up.  Grossly underpowered with only 1/3 HP. I could stall the motor before the flat belt would slip.
I was hoping to avoid doing this right away, but it seems to me that using the 1/2 HP 3 phase motor that came with it, along with a variable speed drive may be the way to go.  Looking for any feedback on this drive.  I'm a mechanical guy, so some of this wire stuff baffles me.  

*KB Electronics 9534 - KBMA-24DF*

It seems to be simple for me to wire up. 110 V input, NEMA-1 box to mount in place of my switch box, w/optional forward and reverse switch, attach the 3 leads from the 3 phase motor, and I'm good to go.  Am I missing something?

A couple of mechanical questions....my thread dial indicator asm. is not engaged with the feed screw. I see no reason to engage it until I try to thread something...however, is there any harm in leaving it engaged?

Also, the lever that engages the half nut for feed seems to be installed 180[SUP]o[/SUP] out of position....the weight of the lever dis-engages the nut.  Any quick and easy way to fix?  The handle seems to be pinned to the shaft with a blind hole.


----------

